# Start 2013 off on the water?



## chris.harris388 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm coming from Tallahassee to visit Pensacola for my first time on New Years with my roommate. We are looking to do some inshore fishing on the 1st. If anyone would like some company, we will be willing to pay for the gas needed along with some extra for you as a thanks. We do have our own rods and tackle and licenses.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Water doesn't look that great but we could go in the bay for sheepshead if interested

22 foot aqua sport 225 hp Johnson give me a call if interested 850 857 1039


----------



## Specktacular5 (Sep 28, 2011)

I ll take y'all out shoot me a pm I got a 18 foot key largo flats boat


----------

